# finally got another camera



## greenthoughts (Oct 23, 2009)

just a few pics of an unknown i've been growin only to find out it throws nanners and they're very hard to find . . .

Needless to say, i've trashed this one and that sucks.  It's not the greatest yielder and bud density isn't great, but it's really nice smoke.  Skunky and piney at the same time with a very heavy yet mellow buzz.
However i'm not going to be having seeds.  

I hope i did this right. I've never attached pictures to anything before.  Please forgive me if i messed it up.  I will try again if it didn't work.

if it works, I'll take more pictures!

Later:ignore:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Whooooaaaaa.......  very nice buds GT


----------



## greenthoughts (Oct 23, 2009)

here's a couple more...

Thank's for lookin chris-i appreciate it!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Ohh nice!  What camera did ya get?


----------



## greenthoughts (Oct 23, 2009)

it's a kodak
let me say that it is not a new camera, just new to me...
my sister bought a new one and did not need this one anymore.  but it works fine!  I'm glad she thought of me.  
I'm still trying to learn more about it, but i'm gettin it.:ignore: 
thanks for checkin out my pics!


----------

